# !!HELP!! 55g mbuna stocking list



## markymarbles98 (Jul 2, 2012)

hi everyone,

i am brand new to cichlids and thiswould be my first big tank. i an thinking about getting a 55g and keep mbunas in it. from what *** heard, a community tank is better (easier to care for) than an all male tank, which i previsouly had in mind. with that being said, this is my stocking list and i just wanted to get others feedback:

1m 3f Metriaclima estherae (Red zebras)

1m 3f Labidochromis caeruleus (Electric yellows)

1m 3f Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (yellow-tailed Acei)

1m 3f Cynotilapia afra (Afra edwardi)

1m 3f Iodotropheus sprengerae
(rusty cichlid)

2 bristlenose plecos


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

In a 55, it's suggested you should stick with 3 species. Acei will grow up to 7" and would be too big for a 4' tank. Red zebras and yellow labs may crossbreed. Everyone here suggests 4 females per males, and sometimes more with certain aggressive species.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_55g.php

This may help, if you have not checked it out yet.


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

1M/3-4F(4 is better) of
Labidochromis caeruleus (Electric yellows)
Cynotilapia afra (Afra edwardi)
Iodotropheus sprengerae (rusty cichlid) will work :thumb:


----------



## markymarbles98 (Jul 2, 2012)

I actually put this list together from he cookie cutter page, but I like the look of a crowded tank so I add another group. I've read of people having up to 30 mbunas in a 55 gallon.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

markymarbles98 said:


> I've read of people having up to 30 mbunas in a 55 gallon.


That's excessive. Keep in mind that overcrowding has it's limitations. At a point it becomes stressful to the fish which allows illness to gain a foothold.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can have 30 mbuna in a 55G if one or some of the species are dwarf. For example, with demasoni as one species you could end up with 30.

However, half that is the proper level of overcrowding for the health of the fish with the species you chose. And it was great advice kyboy gave you (4 females) and Iggy gave you (3 species).

There is one cookie cutter in the Library that some of us don't agree with recommending trios, but they have never worked for me.


----------



## markymarbles98 (Jul 2, 2012)

Alright I understand that, and it did seem like alot. But what are dwarf cichlids? I've never seen those before. I also want the most color, so is there a way I could swap out he Afra Edwardis for like electric blues or any other blue cichlid


----------



## markymarbles98 (Jul 2, 2012)

ok my revised stocking list is:

1m 4f Demasoni
1m 4f yellow labs
1m 4f rusty cichlids
2 bristlenose plecos


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Demasoni are an exception to the normal 1:4 recommendation for mbuna. Due to their excessive conspecific (species specific) aggression, it's recommended to either stock a single demasoni, or 12+. If stocking as juvies, add 15-18. As they mature, extra males or harassed fish are removed to try and achieve a balance resulting in 12 or 13 fish.
Opinions differ on how many species to stock with demasoni in a 55g tank. Some say due to the large number of demasoni, there's only room for one other species. It can depend greatly on what the other species in the tank are. If they're dwarf also, then you may be able to house 2 other species. Personally, I would increase the numbers on one other species to 6 or 7 and stock them with the demasoni. Yellow labs are a popular tankmate.


----------

